# Hardie Board Textured siding instead of Stucco



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Sorry, that plan is doomed to failure. Why don't you go to the Hardie Website for the recommended use of the product you want to use. The success of the project is dependent on proper use, not your budget.
Ron


----------



## TheGrinch (Mar 20, 2008)

Been to the site, couldn't figure out. In fact it didn't mention their textured board anywhere. How about that's why I ask the question here before I do it? 

Couldn't figure out if it was supposed to be siding, or for only interior apps. It's made of the same stuff that hardi-paneling is made of (at least I thought). They have it at HD but can't find any info on it.


----------



## TheGrinch (Mar 20, 2008)

Hmm, yep, they do make it. Don't know if it's the same thing they had at HD, but CertainTeed has 4x8, 4x9, or 4x10 sheets of it. Page 15. Is this "Doomed to Failure"? Lol.

http://www.ilevel.com/literature/WB%20801.pdf


----------



## kgphoto (Dec 2, 2007)

Don't do what you are thinking. Properly installed stucco won't crack too much.


----------



## TheGrinch (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I might just have to figure out how to install stucco.


----------

